# WW1 German soldier recalls moment he bayoneted foe to death



## daftandbarmy (10 Mar 2014)

WW1 German soldier recalls moment he bayoneted foe to death
A series of previously unseen interviews with First World War veterans are to be made available online via the BBC iPlayer from next Tuesday. Here is the transcript of one of them 

We got up, still completely dumb from fear of death and helped them to bring our wounded into our trenches. One hour later a British Army doctor came out, again with a Red Cross flag and he arranged a truce for two hours to let us collect our dead ones. I never forgot this generosity of the British, which I must say took place shortly before Christmas, 1914.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/world-war-one/10683313/WW1-German-soldier-recalls-moment-he-bayoneted-foe-to-death.html


----------

